# CPF Withdrawal



## gingerbread_gal

Gd Morning,

I am new in this forum and would like to find out some information regarding CPF withdrawal. I have been a PR in NZ for 9 years and have just renounced my Singapore Citizenship to be a NZ Citizen. I am going to fill up my CPF withdrawal form soon. So....do I get CPF Board in Singapore to transfer my funds via GIRO or into my NZ bank account?

Need advice please.....thanks


----------



## donkuok

gingerbread_gal said:


> Gd Morning,
> 
> I am new in this forum and would like to find out some information regarding CPF withdrawal. I have been a PR in NZ for 9 years and have just renounced my Singapore Citizenship to be a NZ Citizen. I am going to fill up my CPF withdrawal form soon. So....do I get CPF Board in Singapore to transfer my funds via GIRO or into my NZ bank account?
> 
> Need advice please.....thanks


I do not think the SG govt will provide such facility. You might need to deposit the fund into your personal bank account in Singapore and then you do a TT to the NZ's bank account.


----------

